# Dune Allen Bech - 6 Jan 19



## KDubs (Jun 21, 2017)

Spent the morning at Dune Allen. Two 14" pomp and two ~24" reds in the first trough. Peeled shrimp backed up with fishbites. Had a couple other large hits that didn't hookup, and some toothy stuff out there that just took the hook clean off the leader. May head back down for the evening bite.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice catch! That's a good couple meals. You should put out a few rigs with heavy leader material and try to find out what's breaking you off.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good report, nice fish


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Awesome!!! Thanks for the update


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Strickly Fishin' (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

My two cents says that it's bluefish biting you off.


----------



## FLfishcatcher (Nov 26, 2018)

thats a great catch there.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the report. Hope to be back to that exact spot soon!!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Good day! Thanks for the report.


----------



## offshorefishman (Nov 23, 2018)

Nice catch. Hoping to get out there soon.


----------

